# Toddler Relaxation Techniques?



## Ynez (May 24, 2003)

I'm curious if it's possible to teach an older toddler (2.5-3) relaxation techniques? DD has such a difficult time winding down at night and I remember watching a show a few years ago about a little girl (maybe older than DD, 4 or 5) who would not go to bed and they taught her some relaxation techniques (tensing and relaxing each muscle) and it seemd to work (honestly wasn't paying 100% attention because this was way pre-DD).

This morning, DD woke up really early and was still tired so I tried to get her to think about horses, hoping that would occupy her mind, but it didn't work.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Normally, I have to pat DD to sleep but my hand and arm are developing a chronic pain and it has to stop.


----------



## Seasons (Jun 10, 2004)

I had/have the same issue with my superactive 2yo. I tried massage, etc w/o result. What DID work was creating situations during the day where she could watch actively, but with her body still: in the car, kayak, stroller (only rarely and at her request). She'd put herself to sleep for naps then, and bingo -- it translated to bedtime peace, too. Addtl factors:
--I was really aware of what time she'd fall asleep at night, and got in bed to nurse 10 min before.
--I abandoned ALL bedtime routine (bath/book/song etc), except nursing. The point was for dd to change the mode from active to relax, not for me to force that. I know every expert promotes quiet routines, but it absolutely backfired for me -- 45 minutes of slow time, and once in bed she was rain' to go.

Now she ASKS for night-night, recognizing her own fatigue. It's been an amazing, and fast, turnaround.


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

Massage sometimes works for DD, rubbing lotion into her legs and back while we talk about the day. Sometimes reading stories helps or I guess you could call it "guided imaging"- DD sleeps in the bottom bunk of a bunk bed, and there are flowers on the underside of the top mattress. So I have her close her eyes and imagine the flowers, and maybe some butterflies, counting them slowly, describing the colors, the smells, hear the bees buzzing (the bees sometimes freak her out-she was stung a few months ago and still remembers it).

Good luck! I hope you find something that works!


----------



## thoesly (Dec 23, 2003)

A few things that have given us limited success: Yoga to YogaKids video, bath with lavendar essential oil, lavendar oil in a light bulb ring (or sweet orange or bergamot, depending on her issue at that moment), soft music (Enya seems to work well), Rescue Remedy (but only if anxiety is the problem), set routine, story with rhythmic language (Dr. Suess works if its one that we have read many times so she doesn't get excited about it, but if she really just wants to hear my voice, I go for Jane Austen).


----------



## Ynez (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for the great suggestions. I'm really interested in trying yoga with her. And I've started doing some massage and will also do lavender--it smells great anyhow.

Seasons--my DD is the same way. By bedtime she is wide awake. We've been doing a bedtime routine for ages and it's never seemed to make her tired...maybe it's time for a change in strategy.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Yoga Kids is great, but we didn't find it too relaxing (fun, and definately got in a good mood, but not time to go to bed relaxing, kwim? more like calming).

We do a simple, "Good air in, good air out" that seems to work well. Just helping DD moderate her breathing does a lot of good!


----------

